# WHAT DID I SAY ! II Democrats Are NOW Using Fake Votes To Flip Election Results In Arizona !!



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

*Read the article below, the Democrats are blatantly using fraudulent votes to flip the results in Arizona and other states.....*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/breaking-code-pink-activist-kyrsten-sinema-takes-lead-in-az-senate-race-two-days-after-polls-closed/


*We are witnessing the complete corruption of the Democrats and this is going to get violent REAL quick......*

*The Democratic Party and ALL of its enablers need a sound ASS Kicking until this Crap stops !*


*Just a Question for this Forum :*

*How come every time the Democrats LOSE we have another*
*mass shooting....it's almost like Clock work now....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

*How come every time there is a Democratic loss and then a*
*mass shooting....it's followed by multiple FIRES deliberately *
*set and almost like Clock work now....*

*WAKE UP AMERICA.....The Inmates are running the Asylum !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Democrats:  We don't need no stinking Russians!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

*Democrats are " Russianing " towards a MAJOR Ass Whoopin !!!*


----------

